# Beethoven sextet, op. 71



## The20cenaddict (Sep 1, 2018)

The fourth movement theme of this piece was bugging me for a while, until I figured out where it came from. To celebrate, I created an off the wall version and put it on You Tube. The url is: 



 I would really like to hear other's opinions. I know I was impressed. Thanks


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven pirated Gounod! Who knew? I'm sure the music police are hot on the case. And I like that the statue of Beethoven has an e-cigarette in its right hand.


----------

